# Arrows for indoors.....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So how many of you are going to try the new Easton Logs this year? 

That is right Easton is making 4 new shaft sizes.....one of them being a 

2712


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

That should be right with a GT 30X if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am thought the 30X's were 2613 size :noidea:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Last Season*

Last season I switched to the 2613's and I have not seen the benefit so far. I don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> So how many of you are going to try the new Easton Logs this year?
> 
> That is right Easton is making 4 new shaft sizes.....one of them being a
> 
> 2712


I have enough problems as it is with tmy 2512's and the 2613's I got coming.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> I have enough problems as it is with tmy 2512's and the 2613's I got coming.


Raise the angle of your blade by the way.....it's to flat.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Raise the angle of your blade by the way.....it's to flat.


Thanks,:darkbeer:

I asked what angle overthere?

I was steeper, flatened it thinking it would help. I almost painted the riser a different color thinking that would help. Someone told me it was because the riser wasn't red.:tongue:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

27's even legal for Vegas?


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> 27's even legal for Vegas?


No arrow rule. You could shoot phone poles if ya could.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

what are the other 3 new sizes?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> So how many of you are going to try the new Easton Logs this year?
> 
> That is right Easton is making 4 new shaft sizes.....one of them being a
> 
> 2712


Are they really called "Logs"????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> what are the other 3 new sizes?


2311 (.450) - 2511 (.348) -2612 (.285) - 2712 (.260) 

I am sure that Easton will have points for them when the arrows are released...as for PDP and Pro Points....I would imagine that they won't be far behind.....cuz lord knows you aren't shooting 2712's with the 100-110 grain points Easton will make for them.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

You know, sooner or later the NFAA will put a size limit on indoor arrows similar to the FITA rule. :zip:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Aactually.,..IF there was a rule that says absolutely 26/64 IS THE LIMIT...the 30X would be LEGAL....and the 2613...would be ILLEGAL.

The head honcho of a shoot out WEST...tried the 26/64 rule last year...and promptly found out that he had ELIMINATED the shooters of the MAJOR SPONSOR of the EVENT....EASTON, since the Easton shooters would have had to abandon their 2613's and to to 25's or smaller! Needless to say, that "rule" got dropped in a heartbeat.

The ONLY ones that could have shot the tournament with arrows of 26/64...were those with GOLDTIP 30X...

Since EASTON has a major interest in archery and tournaments...don't hold your breath for the NFAA to put a "size limit" on arrows!

But now, it makes some of the "experimental" arrows a certain top shooter was toying with last year (these suckers were BIG AND FAT, not just plain ole "FAT")....more likely to be brought forth as a potential production item instead of a "novelty and goof around arrow."

Heck, maybe DOINKER and POSTEN will get into the arrow business...and make DOINKER arrows from "thinned down" stabilzer blanks!

field14


----------



## Arrow Junkie (Oct 21, 2002)

Hear is the straight scoop on the new X7 Eclipse sizes.

Size Spine [email protected] 29"
*2311 - .450" - 258gr*
2312 - .423" - 276gr
The 2311 will use all 2312 components.

*2511 - .348" 278gr*
2512 - .321" 299gr
The 2511 will use all 2512 components

*2612 - .285" - 310gr*
2613 - .265" - 334gr
The 2621 will use all 2613 components

*2712 - .260" - 328gr*
2613 - .265" - 334gr
The 2712 will have a two point options 150gr and 300gr Bullet Points


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Arrow Junkie said:


> Hear is the straight scoop on the new X7 Eclipse sizes.
> 
> Size Spine [email protected] 29"
> *2311 - .450" - 258gr*
> ...


Is there a "typo error" in the size for the 2712" If not, then what good are the 2712's since according to what you posted above, they are SMALLER in OD than the 2613? and WAY smaller than the 2612?

Why bother with a "27" diameter if it is in reality SMALLER in diameter than the 2613.

amazing, but people with "flock" to the huge 27, thinking it is even bigger, when in reality...they done shrunk themselves down in size....marketing ploy?

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Arrow Junkie said:


> *2511 - .348" 278gr*
> 2512 - .321" 299gr
> The 2511 will use all 2512 components


Those look pretty good for a disposable 3D arrow.:wink:


Still have a bunch of unshot 26's and 30X's, so I'll stick with them 'til they're gone.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

field14 said:


> Is there a "typo error" in the size for the 2712" If not, then what good are the 2712's since according to what you posted above, they are SMALLER in OD than the 2613? and WAY smaller than the 2612?
> 
> Why bother with a "27" diameter if it is in reality SMALLER in diameter than the 2613.
> 
> ...


Don't read the "spine" deflection as the size...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Is there a "typo error" in the size for the 2712" If not, then what good are the 2712's since according to what you posted above, they are SMALLER in OD than the 2613? and WAY smaller than the 2612?
> 
> Why bother with a "27" diameter if it is in reality SMALLER in diameter than the 2613.
> 
> ...


UUMMMM.....Tom....

Those are spine sizes :doh::wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> UUMMMM.....Tom....
> 
> Those are spine sizes :doh::wink:


what a dufus i are....dah....dumm***** me.....well, heck, i'm old, left-handed, shoot right handed, speak french, and ride road bicycles...what more can you expect but being a dufus, hahahah


sorry, folks, but you all can laugh at my expense...cuz right now, i'm roflmao at myself.

field14


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Man, I was thinkin' they was _SPLINES_ :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

field14 said:


> Aactually.,..IF there was a rule that says absolutely 26/64 IS THE LIMIT...the 30X would be LEGAL....and the 2613...would be ILLEGAL.
> 
> The head honcho of a shoot out WEST...tried the 26/64 rule last year...and promptly found out that he had ELIMINATED the shooters of the MAJOR SPONSOR of the EVENT....EASTON, since the Easton shooters would have had to abandon their 2613's and to to 25's or smaller! Needless to say, that "rule" got dropped in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


I think Easton was probably bluffing. I suspent they would immediately retool to build a shaft the exact legal diameter. X7s are still the most popular indoor shaft for Fita in 2315.


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*Arrow*

Sooner or later a line will have to be drawn- even if it is at something more ridiculous than where we are currently standing. At what point that is- I don't know.

Human ingenuity will over-rule common sense and somebody will come out with something so shockingly far over the line that action will be forced. If a 27/64 diameter arrow is not it then something else will be......

I really can't believe it took this long to see a 27/64" arrow, and I bet it is not nearly as long until a 28/64 follows.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

cetorP said:


> Sooner or later a line will have to be drawn- even if it is at something more ridiculous than where we are currently standing. At what point that is- I don't know.
> 
> Human ingenuity will over-rule common sense and somebody will come out with something so shockingly far over the line that action will be forced. If a 27/64 diameter arrow is not it then something else will be......
> 
> I really can't believe it took this long to see a 27/64" arrow, and I bet it is not nearly as long until a 28/64 follows.


I am holding out for some 3014's


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Actually, last year in the tournament out west, the size resttriction was FITA legal taking it down to 23/64. That also eliminated the larger diameter Easton arrows also.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are any of you are going to try the new Easton Logs this year?


Nope


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I have 2613's coming, but I was looking at the 27's. I know someone that will have some 2712's hangin around so I'll take his advice with 26's for now and see how the 27's fly for him.:darkbeer:


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

The shop that I use has some 2712's on the way. I am looking foreward to trying them. I have not shot indoors or field the past couple of years, going to start back this year. I was using 2413's the last time I shot indoors.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i just sold my 2613's ...going back to ACC's , I guess I'll have to be a little more accurate.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You know, sooner or later the NFAA will put a size limit on indoor arrows similar to the FITA rule. :zip:


I will not vote for a diameter restriction on arrows. It will really be self policing anyway. You still have to make it shoot.

I do not vote for velocity or draw weight restrictions either.


----------

